# New Echo CS-490



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

I recently obtained the new Echo CS-490 Chainsaw. Originally was going to keep it all stock, but decided to do a muffler mod. Must say I am liking this little saw after the muffler mod. The stock muffler is really chocked up and it would bog when cutting hardwood larger than 12 inch diameter.

After the muffler mod there is a noticeable increase in throttle response, along with power. Mind you this is not a hot rod saw like the Husqvarna 346xp. I would compare it to the Stihl MS260. Very light weight and nimble, and starts first crank when warm and on 2-3 pulls cold. Best of all is the price, which is only $350. Best value available for a 50 cc saw with pro features. Only difference with it and the CS-500P is the composite handle, plastic clutch cover and laminated bar. Below are some videos for your enjoyment:


Echo CS-490 Review (All Stock)



Echo CS-490 After Muffler Mod


----------



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

Cut time improves from 15 seconds to 9 seconds, and the wood was larger on the cuts with the muffler mod. That is 40% less time. Impressive I would say.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 3, 2015)

Echo's are pretty choked up outta the box


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 3, 2015)

The 500p clutch cover is also plastic so it sounds like a deal.probobly slightly lighter even.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

The build quality on these budget Echo Saws (CS490 and 590) are excellent, at least on the parts that matter. Anti-Vibration System is also very smooth.


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 3, 2015)

It seems ruff compared to a new husky but it's bullit proof.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

This saw competes with the Husky 450 and Stihl 251, both which are clam shells with plastic case. No real comparison in quality for the price.


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yea I have the 500p and hope to have it forever. I think I got it for 400 when it was fairly new to market.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 3, 2015)

Word


----------



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

This is an unscientific comparison with a Husqvarna 346XP and an Echo CS-490 Chainsaw. The 346XP did not have a new chain, but using a recently sharpened full chisel chain. The Echo CS-490 was using an almost new safety chain. The 346XP was maybe a half second faster than the CS-490, but quite close in cut time. Very surprising because the 346XP obviously has more power.


----------



## lly_duramax (Jul 3, 2015)

The Echo 4 stroked almost the whole way through the cut while the Husky cleaned up in the cut. Not a good comparison IMO. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

Any tips on tuning these saws would be appreciated. Certainly not scientific by any means but does show that the Echo CS-490 is no POS.


----------



## lly_duramax (Jul 3, 2015)

Turn the H screw counterclockwise on the Echo until it sounds like the Husky. You'll hear the RPMs get real fast then back it off a little until you hear a little sputter. Then turn the L screw in small increments until it has the best throttle response. Listen to it during the cut and it should clean up with no sputter. Then readjust the idle screw so the chain doesn't turn when you put it down. Search YouTube for tuning a chainsaw. There are a bunch of good videos but Brad Snellings comes to mind. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredd (Jul 3, 2015)

I thought it was just the opposite, turn clockwise (lean) till it revs up then back it off till 4 stroking. It's turning about 12,000 rpms WOT now.


----------



## lly_duramax (Jul 3, 2015)

bigredd said:


> I thought it was just the opposite, turn clockwise (lean) till it revs up then back it off till 4 stroking. It's turning about 12,000 rpms WOT now.


You're right clockwise! I don't pay much attention to the tach. Just when it sounds right. My 346 turns somewhere near 15000 the way I have it tuned. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 3, 2015)

13000 is conservative on that saw


----------



## stubnail67 (Jul 4, 2015)

like to see a comparison between it and a cs 400 both muffler modded or both stock same size bar and chain....see if the 10 cc makes that much of a difference.....


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't think the 400 would be very close


----------



## bikemike (Jul 4, 2015)

I love my cs 510 av is better and more firm than my oh26 and i paid 6 bucks for the power head no b/c yes it is a rev limit coil but it has good power did a muff modd cut the can in half guttet baffle out and installed a larger exit tube 7/16 ID and it has a nice cracklin sound to it too


bigredd said:


> Any tips on tuning these saws would be appreciated. Certainly not scientific by any means but does show that the Echo CS-490 is no POS.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 4, 2015)

If you can't get it to clean out then your exhaust baffle is to restricive or you mayhave a pluged filter


bigredd said:


> Any tips on tuning these saws would be appreciated. Certainly not scientific by any means but does show that the Echo CS-490 is no POS.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 4, 2015)

The echo sounded much richer than the husky take a 1/16 to an 1/8 turn leaner on ur high end and repost a vid ur saw is hiding something that has not been revealed il try to get a vid made of the 50cc 510 at a proper tune tomorrow


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 5, 2015)

Different chains were used, the log was not held firmly, the saw was rocked up and down, and both saws were badly tuned. Fix those issues and then we will have at least an idea how the 490 compares to the 346.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 5, 2015)

Will work on the tune and see if I can redo. Any locals that would like to play around with the CS-490 get with me. I'm much better with the camera and talking than tuning and running saws.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 5, 2015)

I retuned the CS-490 and it's now running quite strong in the cut. Only has one tank of fuel so should get some further gains. It's blowing 200 psi compression on my guage. It's a completely different saw after the muffler mod.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 5, 2015)

49.something cc echo cs510 muff mod


----------



## bikemike (Jul 5, 2015)

Do you have a close up pic of the exhaust can ?


bigredd said:


> Will work on the tune and see if I can redo. Any locals that would like to play around with the CS-490 get with me. I'm much better with the camera and talking than tuning and running saws.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 5, 2015)

Here is another comparison of the Husqvarna 346XP and the Echo CS-490 Chainsaws. Both have new chains and the same cutting technique was used. No surprise that the 346XP is more powerful and cut faster. (6 seconds) and the Echo CS-489 averaged 9 seconds.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah you can lean on that husky more i likehusky wish i owned a big older husky


----------



## bikemike (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah you can lean on that husky more i likehusky wish i owned a big older husky


----------



## stubnail67 (Jul 5, 2015)

bet you could go just a tad leaner on the echo..... but since your breaking it in i would stay rich......for awhile .... i do


----------



## bigredd (Jul 5, 2015)

These are actually the results I was expecting. The Echo is a real dog stock, but is vastly improved with a muffler mod. Cetainly no 346XP, but still a nice little saw, light weight and nimble.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 5, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> bet you could go just a tad leaner on the echo..... but since your breaking it in i would stay rich......for awhile .... i do


Im with you there they are slow to break innn but after they loosen up it will screem it will take a good 10 tanks or better


----------



## bigredd (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Echo and Husky bars are interchangeable on these two saws?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know what bar pattern comes on the new little Echo but if you have both saws....... then just take the bars off and check yourself


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 7, 2015)

The Husky is a K095...Echo uses some weird mounts and selection is always limited. im not even sure what number it is.


----------



## rburg (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you weighed the 490? I know the cs 500 definitely seems light. I went back and watched the video and got my question answered. It looks like a nice lightweight saw.


----------



## hollow1107 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ive been looking at that 490..
Ive been pleasantly happy with my cs400 and cs310.
And though I might try a bigger echo.
Was thinking 590 but that is probably more then I need


----------



## bigredd (Jul 7, 2015)

The 590 weighs 13.3 lbs dry, almost 3 lbs more than the 490. I'm hopeful the 490 will gains more power after breakin.


----------



## cedarshark (Jul 8, 2015)

Not the 490 but thought I would share the muffler mod as it must be similar. This is a CS450P that I bought seized as a project to compare Echo clamshells to Stihl. As the saw was completely broken down for a new piston, I took advantage of the opportunity to remove the carb limit caps open up the seriously choked muffler. This muff was interesting. The cat was moved to the side,I am sure to prevent guys like me from taking it out. I did not want to split the muffler to get at the cat, so I drilled two 17/32 holes in the baffle plate between the muff halves, opened the muff exit to 80% of the cylinder exhaust and ground the front half of the deflector off to open the deflector. I could have left the deflector off entirely but want to keep the exhaust off the brake handle and directed toward the front of the saw.


----------



## osteoart (Sep 6, 2015)

bigred or anyone, did you split the muffler? If so what was inside? On the Echo IPS site they show a " GUIDE, EXHAUST" which looks like a rectangular flange that the screen and cover attach to and a round pipe. Is this a cat muffler? I just got a 490. It came with a 20" bar so I'm pretty sure that I will need to MM and retune.
Anyone with help welcomed.


----------



## grack (Sep 6, 2015)

no need to split the muffler its easier if you take it off the saw the screws are easier to get to just take the deflector off and pull the tube out i cut the deflector top and bottom towards the front off the muffler and bent the tab back i left the screen out your preference it runs much better now that was the most plugged up exhaust i have ever seen. i pulled the limiters and retuned its like a different saw now i also changed the rim to 3/8 and it pull an 18 inch bar very good now much better throttle response.
bigredd i am running a total bar husqvarna mount on mine it oils great my local stihl dealer made up some chain because echo has a different link count than husqvarna now i can run the same bars and chains on my 590 and 490 hope this helps.


----------



## osteoart (Sep 6, 2015)

So that tube will come loose from the rectangular flange or did you cut the tube away from the flange?


----------



## grack (Sep 6, 2015)

it's just setting under the deflector it holds it in the muffler not welded or attached you can just pull the tube out and retune.


----------



## osteoart (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## bigredd (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't remember there being much restriction in the muffler, other than that restrictive insert behind the screen.


----------



## grack (Sep 6, 2015)

I meant the small openings on the deflector I should have specified but on the other hand it was very quiet stock most will like that It just runs and sounds much better to me now after opening it up a little.


----------

